# Minotaurs lifespan...



## SoulsFury (Feb 8, 2008)

I have searched all over and I can't find a single stable answer to this question. I have found everything from 40 years to 240 years... anyone know what the standard DnD lifespan of minotaurs is?


----------



## monboesen (Feb 8, 2008)

I would say that in your game the lifespan will be exactly what you (or the DM) would like it to be.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 8, 2008)

The only information available on it, that I'm aware of, is in the 2nd Edition AD&D Complete Book of Humanoids.  Minotaurs are one of the races described therein, and in the appendices there's a listing for their ages.  Starting age is 12 years + 3d6 years, for what I assume would be a young adult.  Their maximum age is 150 years + 1d100 years.  Minotaurs are middle-aged at 75, old at 100, and venerable at 150.

In general though, you won't find age entries for most monsters in D&D, since those only tend to show up in the descriptions of standard playable races.  Minotaurs only got an age listed in 2E because they were in a player's supplement made to add monstrous humanoid races to the players' repertoire.

So just guess or houserule it for most cases.  Dragons are one of the few monsters that have ages listed in 3rd edition, because it's important to their abilities, but it's not particularly important most of the time for other monsters.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 8, 2008)

SoulsFury said:
			
		

> I have searched all over and I can't find a single stable answer to this question. I have found everything from 40 years to 240 years... anyone know what the standard DnD lifespan of minotaurs is?



 If you want them to be long-lived, use dwarf ages.

If you want them to be short-lived, use half-orc ages.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh, by the way: Minotaurs on Krynn (the world of DragonLance) are fairly different from minotaurs in the core rules and on other planes.  So, just FYI, any info you may find on Krynnish minotaurs will differ from the norm.


----------



## SoulsFury (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses... I only ask cause a player may be playing a minotaur clan leader that is interacting with the "new dwarves" to the world. Depending on what he does, he could possibly progress the minotaur into a new era, or completly destroy dwarves. The rate of birth compared to length of life might be good to know.


----------

